# Kylan and her babies! :)



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey all! 

I have a beautiful little queen named Kylan, who is a year and a half old. Two days ago, she had 5 very beautiful kittens. One, though, did not make it. She was born with her intestines poking out of her abdomen. The other four though, and doing wonderful.

All of their ears have already perked up, and they and quickly fattening up  3 of them LOVE to be held, and wont make a fuss about it. My little orange and white one though, Squeals and cries when I pick her up :c

I can't get any quality pictures yet, but I can try to get SOME nice looking ones on my laptop 

Sorry for the bed quality!

The last two are a picture of when they were first born. The last one is the BIG kitten who came out last!  He's gotten quite big, but VERY vocal.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Kylan congratulations and well done on caring for your beautiful cat and her babies. I was sad to hear about the lil one that didn't make it. However it looks like you and Kylan are doing a great job as first time Mum's. Keep us updated with cutie pics.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Can't wait to see them grow, kittens are the cutest. It goes by tooo fast. My three are now five weeks old already!! But theyre so adorable now running around and playing  And using the litter box and eating and drinking, its awesome!

Also, your orange and white looks just like my Sampson (avatar)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea! Good job to both mama's! Two legged and four legged!


----------



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

I have to agree, all of them are adorable! I know I am keep one, but I just can't choose! xD
I know I don't want the little grey one, since I've found him/her a home and I don't want an exact replica to mama.
Thinking about keeping the big white one .. Well, I assume he's white, at least.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so cute! Please keep taking pictures and post updates as they get bigger.


----------



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

Will do so ^.^
Does any one have any name recommendations ? I can tell for sure that the orange and white one is a Male!  I want to get them all named soon :3


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

As far as naming, you may want to wait a little and see how their personalities develop. They are incredibly cute.so glad Kylan is being such a good mom.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

The orange and white one you could name after my kitty Sampson!  

They're all so cute, I usually end up naming them as their personalities start to show.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree, give them a few weeks to show you what they're like...I don't generally name my fosters until they're at least 3 weeks old. Before that they're mostly just crying fuzzballs.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG. SO cute!!!!
I am so sorry about the little one that did not make it.


----------



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

Will be posting photos in a few  Finally got my camera back!!


----------



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG!!! They are SOOO cute!!!! You have done such an awesome job with them. How is momma doing with them? So cute!!!


----------



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

I love the one next to the orange one  He's my big baby, and may be the one I'm keeping!

Kylan is doing quite well with them. She spends all of her time with them, and follows us around if we pick them up  She was actually on the other side of my brother in this picture. I was cleaning the sheet we had in her new box, and had to move the little ones. She would NOT move from their sides until I put them back in  she gets SO worried about them if they make any noise at all.

And at 2am tonight, they will officially be a week old 


Also, does anyone know what colors the two lighter ones are? I can't decide if they are a light shade of orange or white..


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

> does anyone know what colors the two lighter ones are?


at this point I'd call them cream, but it's early


----------



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

Aha, that's what I was thinking o:
Never know, they could darken up.. -shrug- I guess I'll know soon enough!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh they are so cute!!


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

cuties


----------



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks, everyone <3


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## Kylan (Jul 27, 2013)

This is my biggest kitten. (s)he's the cutest thing in the world. Caught her in the middle of a yawn


----------

